# Anything stronger than Extreme Kong?



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

My Girl just broke another Kong in less than 3 weeks, the previous last around one month.
I start to think she is an alligator in disguise.
can give her the spare tire of my truck?
I don’t really use it anyway.









Thanks


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sorry.


> Quote:can give her the spare tire of my truck?


Yes, yes you can, just make sure it's sort of clean. It's funny to watch them rolling a tire around the yard.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Savannah's Dad
> can give her the spare tire of my truck?
> 
> 
> Thanks


i'd be weary of the belts in the tire


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

we have a tire you could have. LOL


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

I have two small trailer tires in my back yard. They get rolled/moved around quite a bit ~


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Buy her the large Galileo. if she destroys that, she has a chain saw for a mouth!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Savannah's DadMy Girl just broke another Kong in less than 3 weeks, the previous last around one month.
> I start to think she is an alligator in disguise.
> can give her the spare tire of my truck?
> I don’t really use it anyway.
> ...


Wow, chewed through a KONG? A girl I worked with years ago had a Doberman who she had the same problem with, Gabby chewed through everything and anything.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sections of sandblasting hose are great for the heavy-duty chewers - so great that working dog suppliers like Ray Allen are now selling it as reward toys.

http://www.workingdogs.com/shop/prod--hose-reward-toy.html

If that fails, there's always the Jolly Ball for horses, the big plastic one.
http://www.jollypets.com/html/HP/JollyBallandToys.html


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Last time I bought a kong - the large black "heavy-duty" kong - Tazer chewed off a quarter of it in less than an hour. I've found very little that she can't destroy (when toys say "indestructible" they simply mean "indestructible for a normal dog" .. *L*).

I started letting Tazer destroy cardboard boxes. She had a great time ripping them to pieces and it seemed to satiate her need to destroy. It has helped save the other toys, too. But when she's in her kennel I can't leave anything with her except her bone and her metal dish (which she throws around gleefully).

I haven't tried the sandblasting hose .. hmmm .. I just am so wary of spending money on toys anymore after having Tazer destroy EVERY "tough" toy I've gotten her!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuestLast time I bought a kong - the large black "heavy-duty" kong - Tazer chewed off a quarter of it in less than an hour. I've found very little that she can't destroy (when toys say "indestructible" they simply mean "indestructible for a normal dog" .. *L*).
> 
> *I started letting Tazer destroy cardboard boxes. She had a great time ripping them to pieces and it seemed to satiate her need to destroy. It has helped save the other toys, too. But when she's in her kennel I can't leave anything with her except her bone and her metal dish (which she throws around gleefully).*
> 
> ...


ha, my dad was doing that - until their lab (who has a doggie door) got into a package in the front yard, a small artificial xmas tree - my dad found santas in his yard for 2 years


----------

